# Terms for Rims



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I know this may be a naive question, but when looking for rally IIs, I noticed codes like JA, etc. What does this mean? Also, if my car came with 14x70, what size should I use? I'd like to go to 15s but what about the width? Any suggestions? I don't want a hot rod or anything, but what is a standard width?

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. In '67, the width was 6 inches. They were 14 inchers. Later on, the widths for the 14" rims went to 7 inches. That's what I'm running. Ralley II's off of a '71 firebird. I paid $20 each at a wrecking yard for the bare rims. Ralley II's came all the way up to 15" diameter and an 8" width. You can find a decent set of 15x7 or 15x8 Ralley II's off of many early-mid 70's Pontiacs. You can get the correct center caps, lug nuts, and trim rings from the vendors. I'm running 225/70/14 tires on my '67 and I like the look. To do it again, I'd probably score some 15X7's and go from there. Hope this helps........
Jeff


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

I am running 225x60x15's that are 7" wide.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Wheel codes*

Okay guys, I found on the internet that there are two wheel codes for Rallys on the 67. JA for disc brakes and JC for drum. What is the difference in the rims? 
Thanks
Linda
PS I think I'll put 15x7's on. Someone suggested 8's would be cool, but are they too thick and will they rub on my 67?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

I Would Say The Offset Is Different


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Okay guys, I found on the internet that there are two wheel codes for Rallys on the 67. JA for disc brakes and JC for drum. What is the difference in the rims?
> Thanks
> Linda
> PS I think I'll put 15x7's on. Someone suggested 8's would be cool, but are they too thick and will they rub on my 67?


The JA code is correct for 67 and was used on drum and disk brake cars, the JA carried over to 68. The JC wheel was introduced is 68 and 69 and replaced the (JA).

The part number for the 67 Rally II (JA) was 9787279;
The part number for the 68 Rally II (JA) was 9781246;
The part number for the late 68 & 69 Rally II (JC) was 9789329;
The part number for the 70 Rally II was 546494.

The stock sizes for all Rally II wheels were 14X6 used on the GTO's.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Okay guys, I found on the internet that there are two wheel codes for Rallys on the 67. JA for disc brakes and JC for drum. What is the difference in the rims?
> Thanks
> Linda
> PS I think I'll put 15x7's on. Someone suggested 8's would be cool, but are they too thick and will they rub on my 67?


BTW, there are a couple of steering wheels for sale on E-bay.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Rims*

Thanks for the info! I was going to go stock with the redline wide oval 14x6 tires, but I think I'll go with the Rally IIs 15x7 with redline radials! I was cleaning out the trunk yesterday, and found that the center of the trunk was rusted. The sides are perfect. I found an ashtray! Which is good since I didn't win the one on ebay. I have no idea why it was out, but maybe the bracket was broken?? I also found an old Holly carb, air cleaner miscellaneous emblems and an old jack. That thing weighs at least 10 lbs by itself! Thanks for the info on the steering wheel, I'll check it out.

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. The 15x7's are an excellent choice and won't rub. The difference in the drum brake vs. disc brake rims wasn't the width of the rim, it was the spacing of the center of the wheel to the rim. The disc brake rims had a different center-to-rim geometry than the drum brake rims for one reason: to clear the disc brake calipers. The drum rim bolted to a disc brake car will hit the caliper. Disc rims can be used on drum cars, tho'. 
Hope this helps. 
Jeff


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm running 15x7's with 255/60s in the rear and 235/60s up front. I like the look and stance of the car. I think the 15's help fill the wheel wells much better.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks 5spd. Is there anything special that needs to be done if I'd have different sizes on the back than the front?
Linda
PS. Sharp car!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

5-Speed: That is one WICKED lookin' '67 you have. Gorgeous car. (drool....) Linda: no problem with running the "big & little" look. You can't rotate your tires, so they won't last as long....But, going by your previous posts, I think maximum tire mileage is one of your lesser concerns.  I run all the same size these days, but I have run big tires out back and just may do it again....5-speeds car is testimony that it looks great. Have fun...........'
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m running 15x10s in the rear and 14x6s in front. I love the raked look it gives the car. The back tires are so big, I had to shave some off the inside wheel well molding, but they look awesome.


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks geeteeohguy!.....yours is equally beautiful. Looks like the convertible version of my car.....burgundy with parchment interior.

-Jeff


----------

